# My Paph. delenatii collection



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,
As I promised a few days ago, the link below is the album of my Paph. delenatii collection. Enjoy the pictures and have a nice evening.
Take care.

Best,
ThienNgo Le

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157674286482316


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice, any fragrance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2016)

Beautiful flowers and I'd grow them for the leaves if there
was no flower. That last photo of the foliage is splendid.
I love the album dels.


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 26, 2016)

:clap: Just gorgeous.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 26, 2016)

The very pale with the green splash is an interesting clone.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 26, 2016)

I like this one, too.


----------



## Justin (Sep 26, 2016)

Beautiful...one of my favorite species


----------



## fibre (Sep 26, 2016)

very special!


----------



## silence882 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great! I've never seen greenish ones before.


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 26, 2016)

Great collection! This has to be my fave orchid. Love them all!


----------



## Don I (Sep 28, 2016)

When I was on your flickr page I looked at the P. hangianum collection. I hope if mine blooms it will look as good as yours.
Don


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 3, 2016)

I also love that last photo showing lush foliage!


----------

